# Red River ride last week...



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

*HEY EVERYBODY WELL I FINALLY UPLOADED THE PICS FROM THE RIDE TUESDAY ON THE RED RIVER...I ONLY DROWNED MY POPO ONCE...WE STOOD HER UP ON THE REAR WHEELS DRAINED HER AND SHE FIRED RIGHT BACK UP:rockn:...MY BUDDIES GRIZZ IS SNORKELED** AND HE DROWNED HIS OUT COMIN IN TO PULL ME OUT* *ALL IN ALL IN WAS A GREAT TIME AND ABOUT 7 HOURS OF RIDIN AND GETTIN MUDDY AND WET! LOL....OH JUST FYI IM THE ONE RIDIN THE YELLOW POPO SPORTIN MY CAMO MUDINMYBLOOD.NET T-SHIRT!! ILL JUST POST UP THE LINK TO MY PHOTO BUCKET...MAKE IT EASIER SO I DONT HAVE TO OVER LOAD MY POST WITH PICS...CHECK EM OUT LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK!:rockn::rockn:* 

http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn79/jacook936/RED RIVER 06-09/


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

At least it was clean water. You gonna snorkel it?

Thanks for posting the pics. Looks like some fun was had for sure.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

_Yeah i plan on snorkleing it someday i just havent yet since they are snorkled pretty high stock but yeah someday...it was loads of fun..._


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a lot of sand! reminds me of riding the sandbar of the mighty mississippi!


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

yeah everything was sandy...lol the water the mud in the trails everything had tons of sand in it...my mudlites bit like a champ...lol and dug to big of a hole most of the time lol...it was fun tho


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like a good time, even with the drownings.


----------



## black_on_black650 (Jan 20, 2009)

You gotta watch that sand itll mess your insides up lol


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

good wet fun you had up there, thanks for sharing, 7 hours ride, that´s the way I like it


----------

